# Any breeders interested in donating to a service dog training school?



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi everyone! 

I am currently raising Sonya, the lovely little silver Spoo pictured in my avatar, for a service dog training school. Sonya was donated by a very generous breeder, and our organization is currently looking for more breeder donations of standard poodles. 

We are a non-profit, and thus cannot afford to purchase puppies to place into our training program. We rely on the donations of breeders as well as our own breeding program to have dogs to train. 

I'm basically just posting this to see if there is any interest here. If you are a breeder and would be interested in donating a puppy, please send me a private message and we can discuss the details of the organization and what we are looking for in donated puppies. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Yes!

I am very interested. One of my pups has gone to a young boy (13) with a congenital heart deffect. He is - even after only a week - thrilling the parents (even the dad who was a bit worried I think that his son wanted a poodle! ha) with his reaction to the puppy and the puppy's bonding with him.

My email is [email protected].

Would you email me?

Tabatha

PS Sorry that I only halfway read and posted instead of pming. Email is so much easier - and I have 5 puppies terrorizing my living room right now so forgive me for not doing this twice!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

that is very generous of both of you. :adore::adore::adore::adore:


my 21 year old niece has multiple disabilities and my sister purchased a spoo w/ intention of training her as a service dog herself because she doesn't have the money to purchase a service dog. it was really expensive and then the option to send sparkle out to be trained was too costly for them too (and they didn't want to be away from her for the months it would take. 

the training hasn't worked out at all, (my sister has never trained a dog beyond house breaking and to walk on a leash) but my sister and her family adore the dog beyond distinction. i guess the service sparkle will provide is happiness.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Faerie, that is sad to hear that the training didn't work out.  We do provide our dogs free of charge to recipients, provide a two week training period for recipients to come to our facility and bond and train with the dog, and provide transportation and room and board all free of charge for the participants to come to the training session. But the downside of waiting for a non-profit program trained dog is that the wait list can be years long. So many people opt to try and owner-train instead.


----------

